# Arev you wet or dry



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2018 and first half of 2019 record rainfall . August of 2019 started a dry spell . Even though fall and first half of winter were wet lland dreary ,it seemed to rain all the time . The rain fall numbers are low just 2to 3 " per month &#8230;. Here we are very dry although many do not realize it . Rain forecast heavy tonight . Going to do second N pass on some of the cereals today. Are you wet or dry ??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

16.28" since January 1.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

*Wet.* Our farm is on a Corp of Engineers flood control lake/dam. Last year at this time the lake was higher but not by much. I don't think they ever got it down to winter level at any time. Right now it is 20 feet above summer pool and 44 feet above winter pool with rain forecast every day. Recreational areas have been closed and probably the beach areas will not be open again this year. It is a flood control lake and doing its job. The actual lake level doesn't affect us BUT ground is saturated. A few days without rain and can walk across the yard without water squishing but do not need to be on fields with equipment. We don't have livestock but farmers pastures are a mess and of course around hay feeders worse. Sunshine will be very welcomed.

Shelia


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Very wet in west central MO. Got little springs bubbling up in random places all over and much of the ground is saturated and squishes with every step. Garbage.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

10-11" since January 1st which is 3"+ above average. Supposed to get 1-2" more in next two days. Doesn't seem to take long to dry the surface when we are sunny, windy, and 60°+ but that only happens about 1 day a week.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fairly dry but depending on next couple days will be wet again


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Here in Texas we can often count on 60+ inches a year of rain. We just got 4.5 inches in the last day or two, probably already coming up on 20 inches total for the year.

I try to be positive but its really difficult. We have monsoon rains all spring and then hardly a drop all summer. My first year here we had didnt get a drop for 3 months, but usually we get like 2" a month in the summer. Its hard because you battle mud and flooding all spring just for everything to dry up and die over the summer.

I have family up north who can get 3-4 cuttings a year, but with the flooding and subsequent drought here we're lucky if we get two in spite of the "better" climate.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

On the dry side here, last night's rain went south to the concrete jungle of Detroit. IF I was still tilling the soil I could be doing so. Could have oats planted already even.

Larry


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Very wet here. Flood warnings now posted.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It tried to snow here today, but did not amount to much.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Vol said:


> 16.28" since January 1.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's as much as we get in a normal year. That includes all the snow in the winter.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

We froze up really wet. Like careful where you drive in the field wet or your gonna be stuck wet. Haven't gotten much snow this winter but seem to be in a changing pattern. Snowed more this last week than most of the winter combined. Long range forecast for our area says cool and wet spring. That'll suck for calving.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Approx 8 inches of rain since last Friday the 13th. This added to the worst mud I've ever seen. Corona virus, lowest cattle prices in three decades. At least fuel prices are lowest we have seen in a long time. Oh well, just another day in the life of a farmer/rancher.

Ps: Does anyone have toilet paper seeds they want to sell?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Like IHCman, we were wet at freeze up. Had 46” of snow so far this season, had just under 1” of rain yesterday. The way the forecast looks though, might be getting some nice oats planting weather in the next week or so.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As I mentioned, could be dry enough here to work ground, drove by a local field yesterday, they were finishing a tiling job that was started last fall. Put in the last few runs, hooking up the lines, today the ground is leveled and they are done/gone.

Larry


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Still 3+ foot of snow on the ground with single digit temps currently, right around 200 inches of snowfall this 2019/2020 winter, 7" of that today. Some rains in there too makes for a wet spring I'm sure. Things can change quick but I don't remember anything but a wet muddy spring UP here. I dont believe any of the long term guesses just watch the weather week to week and go from there.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

WET in North Texas!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wet now, but we’re two-three weeks away from a drought at all times....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wet and cold


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Very wet and cool. We had May weather in March now March weather in April just can’t wait to see what May brings. That 21F two weeks ago sure stunted the Orchard grass but didn’t seem to bother the Timothy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cold and wet, chance of rain everyday rest of the week, not small ones either.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have added a little over 10" since my post on March 18. 26.32" so far for the first third of the year.

But, it is like dawg mentioned, we are always 3 weeks away from a drought here also. It takes at least a inch per week during the peak of the summer just to keep things from burning up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We were cold and mostly dry until a week ago. ~2.5" since last Thursday and more coming.  Planting probably close to half done in southern Indiana and most went to some really nice seedbed, just cold.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

We have been so wet the past 2 years I had a field I couldn't do anything with, the water was running right out of the hill, drove on it yesterday and it is finally dry. Don't want to jinx ourselves but we could use a good warm rain. I live 50 miles west of lake Michigan but this year we have had a lot of east and northeast strong and cold winds off the lake. A lot of corn and beans planted in the area, better and dryer ground this year but the ground is cold. I would say 80 to 90% planted here. Wheat, rye and hay are growing slow. Fields of new seeding with oats look good where people planted early but later fields are slow growing. Also not the best conditions for spraying windy alot and cold for burn down chemicals


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

10 degrees below average temps and above average rain next 10 days....

At least the roots will be good and watered.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

29 degrees and snow showers in the forecast for Friday night here awful strange weather for sure.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Averaging at least an inch of rain per day for a week and no let up in sight. It's not like it rains all day, it's pop up storms that continue to rapidly develop. Ground is so saturated it will be a while before hay gets made again.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's looking like it's going to be a tough year here. Hay here is past prime and really ripe. Only redeeming thing is that it looks like yields will be very good after looking rather weak a month ago. Forecasts are pointing to the first week of June for a break in the weather here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

We started off with a really dry and fairly cold winter that stuck around longer than it should have... It's still been cooler than normal (welcome on the TX Gulf Coast, actually) but the dry spell had me worried, particularly at Shiner, because most of the rain falls there in winter and early spring and it was DRY there-- we get to the warm end of spring and the rain really cuts back normally, just about the time it starts getting HOT... so you REALLY want to go into the hot weather with the grass green and thick and the soil good and moist, because the sand can't hold moisture well or for very long.

We FINALLY had a series of fairly severe storms starting about the middle of March... One night it woke me up the wind hit like a blast wave like went from 0 to 60mph winds in about a half second, like a bomb went off... rain was pounding and mom's house was shaking pretty good. Got another storm a few days later that filled the ponds back up and had a lot of water running everywhere which was good to see, and it was a long rain event which is good so it's actually soaking in and not all running off. We've had a series of severe storms since then, including two in a row Sunday night and Monday night of this week. The one Sunday night spawned some tornadoes, knew it was bad when I looked at the radar and some storms breaking out ahead of it were moving north along the squall line that was blowing up and moving ESE-- storms moving a different direction ahead of a storm line induces "spin" in the atmosphere and can spin up tornadoes... but the one Monday night was rather placid for a "severe" storm... the weather radio was going nuts but we didn't even get much wind at all and maybe an inch or so of rain from each. I let Keira take the Mahindra out and sit in the cab and watch the lightning show-- she was close enough to the power pole that any nearby lightning would likely hit it or the house rather than the tractor... She enjoyed it she said.

I just hope we keep getting regular rains, because like some have said, we're never more than 3 weeks from a drought, particularly in Shiner, and once the HOT weather undoubtedly arrives SOON, when it gets dry, it gets DRY QUICK... particularly on the sandy land at Shiner... the flat clay soil at Needville holds a LOT of water, but when it gets REALLY dry, it turns to concrete and cracks into 3-4 foot blocks with up to 4 inch wide cracks between them like a checkerboard...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

One thing I HAVE noticed, having a BIL in Indiana, is that usually our weather patterns are opposite each other... if it's bone dry here, it's flooding wet there, and vice versa... Got something to do with El Nino/La Nina patterns from what I can tell... So far they've been a little wetter than they'd like and we've been a little drier than we'd like, but now we're both happier with where we're at the past few weeks from what I gather...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Still wet/cool here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely starting to get dry here in srn NH. :huh:

gonna need significant moisture to get a decent second crop!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

For the first time in three years we are going to bale three days in a row. Actually having what I call normal weather not to wet not to dry.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Getting rather dry here, got .30 two nights ago but was hot and windy the two days so could use another shot of rain already. Most crops look ok, pastures look better than a couple weeks ago, hay will be better than last year but might be hurt a bit from the cool dry spring.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Currently 4.6" over normal YTD. Which is great after the last couple years record precip. The issue we're facing is a high water table. At 15 miles off the bay of Green Bay, and record levels on Lake Michigan, ( I'm no hydrologist) but, I'm thinking this is what's driving levels inland also. Timely rain has given this area, a great start.......... hay crop might be a record breaker.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have no idea where we stand as far as rain totals but it will increase over the next 10 days, 8 calling for rain. Usually I'm done with first cutting about mid June. This year should have been a unicorn year with wife working from home and watching the boys. The hold up has been needing the fields to dry out before even thinking about driving on it. I think I'll be correct in my prediction of finishing up around July 4th.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

We have had rain for almost two weeks steady. Have bermuda to be sprigged for near a month now and they can not get to us or into our fields as they are real wet.

Grass is growing so fast it is amazing. Coastal Bermuda really needs baling this week and forecast is not promising.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Very dry here, getting serious. Had a chance of rain for tonight but looks like it all went North of us. Next chance is a 50% chance on Wednesday. If it doesn't rain soon we're going to be in trouble.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> Very dry here, getting serious. Had a chance of rain for tonight but looks like it all went North of us. Next chance is a 50% chance on Wednesday. If it doesn't rain soon we're going to be in trouble.


Know the feeling well. It doesn't take long to get dry in this part of the country when in the upper nineties everyday. That period of time is getting real close. We have at least one drought period here every summer....even in "wet" years. This area can go from a beautiful lush green to yellowish tan pretty dang quick.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends where you look here. Have corn on sand hills planted mid April that is desperate for a rain and the planter is stuck as we speak in the same field in some low ground that is still not quite dry enough. As a whole, we are ideal here for mid June, getting to the dry side and making crops put down roots, just as long as the rain doesn't quit completely. Early corn is 10 to 14 days from tassel and beans will be blooming soon.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

We are running cool all week in the 50/60s with rain. I've had so much rain that I had to support my sweet corn due to the roots not running deep.

I'm okay with it, the bucks are putting on nice head gear.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

This has been the most frustrating year to make hay! I can't cobble together a decent window of opportunity to wrap up first cutting. The forecast has held an impeccable streak of being correct about rainfall.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It has been really tough here also. It will pass and life will go on. I am grateful for every day that the Good Lord allows me to roam His earth....even days that don't go as I would like for them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> This has been the most frustrating year to make hay! I can't cobble together a decent window of opportunity to wrap up first cutting. The forecast has held an impeccable streak of being correct about rainfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a tough forecast. Similar here. I've been dodging intermittent rain now for a month. It'll rain just enough to dampen anything I cut. 
Made 99) 17% bales yesterday, then rained 5 minutes after I parked the baling tractor in the shed. Still have 25 acres of ROH laying.
It rains just enough that I can't get hay below 15% in a bale without excessive color loss....

Really beginning to wonder if wrapped bales would be a consideration for me, but don't know if I have the ability to find a market for them


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Vol said:


> It has been really tough here also. It will pass and life will go on. I am grateful for every day that the Good Lord allows me to roam His earth....even days that don't go as I would like for them.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I can be optimistic and frustrated at the same time. It's more out of boredom really. I don't have a whole lot going on right now but I want to get finished with the last little bit.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I can be optimistic and frustrated at the same time. It's more out of boredom really. I don't have a whole lot going on right now but I want to get finished with the last little bit.


Yeah, and the thing is about 5-6 weeks from now we will be complaining about the drought were in. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Got .55 this morning. Really needed it and really appreciated it. Next few days are forecasted to be hot, uppper 80s low 90s, will dry it up fast. A few chances of rain also. I could stand to have a little hay rained on if it means rain to keep the pastures green and help the crops.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Been a little cooler than normal overall, though we've had a few hot days, lil above normal. Rain was about normal I guess, til this past week we got 4.5 inches here at Needville for the week and I'm not sure how much at Shiner-- maybe 2 according to FarmLogs app... should know tomorrow when I get up there to check the gauge...

Much needed and much appreciated! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Drier than a popcorn fart here, neighbors that worked ground have pineapple corn shortly after lunch most days. We have some beans in town on some gravelly knobs that are done already, no amount of rain is gonna make em amount too much.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Squeaked out a half inch on home farm last night. I have couple farms 5 miles north that got an inch and had almost an inch earlier in the week. Sand hills are toast, swamps look great and "normal" dirt looks good if no tilled. Corn is all tasseled and beans are setting pods so going to need water regularly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We got a ton of rain Friday. 2-3 inches. Perfect timing as I had just finished 1st cut. Things were looking very dry up until that point. I also have large area mowing contracts that we're starting to look brown and the heavy rain will help keep them growing.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Drier than a popcorn fart here, neighbors that worked ground have pineapple corn shortly after lunch most days. We have some beans in town on some gravelly knobs that are done already, no amount of rain is gonna make em amount too much.


It's that dry here as well. While I had hay down, we maybe got a tenth, but not a drop sense then; it seems all we are getting heat and wind, high of 98 for today.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally got some rain, still could use some more but good for a little while, course with the rain the humidity is stupid now, had to stand in the rain twice yesterday to dry off.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We have gotten between 2 and 6" since Sunday, still going to need a couple more drinks but we have a crop for sure. Corn was pushed to the limit before this rain but I don't think severe yield loss happened yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> We have gotten between 2 and 6" since Sunday, still going to need a couple more drinks but we have a crop for sure. Corn was pushed to the limit before this rain but I don't think severe yield loss happened yet.


Oh so you're the one that caused the markets to drop...


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Oh so you're the one that caused the markets to drop...


Well, I guess. And with all the pics I see on Facebook from across the country, we are going nowhere but down. Yeah, we are just at 3rd base but the end is in sight and it looks pretty good.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Finally got rain 2 days ago . Missed tons of storms in July Just could not catch one . Corn and soybeans and 3rd and 4th cuttings damaged for sure . Not sure how much . We were so dry and the rain was so close ,, had it rained just 3 Days sooner i believe the corn would have been a normal crop . Had it rained 6 days sooner, I believe Corn , beans ,and Alfalfa would have been perfect. So close yet so far. Spotty as the storms were if I travel just 2.7 miles east the rest of the county got .7" on July 3rd and 1.5" on July 13.. They have beautiful crops yields will be High. The storms follow the same pattern all year seems like if you miss one you miss them all . We live mid way between 2 mountains some years the summer rains hug the mountains and some summers it is dry by the mountains and rain falls i n the center . It is really concerning to us these counties do not have high APH due to the 10 year average. Any thing less than a perfect crop is a disaster. Already had a 60 acre barley crop failure due to freezing . Freezing probably hurt the 1st cutting here also . But best Wheat Crop ever . Crops have kept us busy every day since march . 1st could use a break. But Not Drought


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I hear you endrow I can’t get rain here but 5 miles from here they can’t get much field work done because of to much rain. One week I got 6/10 guys up the road got 6 inches.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have been getting near perfect moisture all season, super blessed to have it. Last night storm rolled thru, dumped 2.8” at the farm, 3.9” at house in town and 4.3” at farm 4 miles south of home farm. Places about 35 miles north got just shy of 10”


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I started my birthday out with a bang... literally. A bolt of lightning struck a pine tree 20 feet from Dad's house knocking out TVs, receptacle to a paddle fan, Internet, Dish, etc. Dad and I live 4.5 miles apart on the same latitude so I knew it was a whopper over there. I went over to check things after checking radar to see if the storm passed. I check the tree out in the dark.






























I checked to make sure my water was good and decided I will try to count the herd in the dark. I walked out into the pasture and started counting black cows in the dark... got halfway through and lightning was ramping up and I said screw this and went home. As I'm wide awake at this point I turned the TV on trying to tire myself out. The lamp dimmed low and a simultaneous flash of light out the blinds followed by a nanosecond boom that rattled my toy tractors, one of those that you can feel the shock in your chest. The strike hit in the pasture, if I had to estimate it was maybe 100'. There was another strike that hit close as well, probably 300 yards away. Woke up before sunrise and went out to look around a bit later. All was well at my house.

Went to Dad's, aka my main farm. I counted my herd there and came up one short, a registered bull and I thought chit. I found him, he was off on his own lolly gagging. The tree was the only damage I could find, well I didn't look that hard. So here's a couple of daylight pics. It's hard to see but there's a crease all the way to the top. The ground picture shows the shrapnel flying across the yard. If you look close you will see shreds resting at the base of the furthest trees, there are some bits past them.
















Despite an inch and a half of rain, ground is relatively hard.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good one to show folks WHY you don't want to be under a tree during a lighting storm. 

Unfortunately cows don't listen, a long time ago, we lost a couple that way (lighting & under a tree that got hit). Glad you didn't lose an critters.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> I started my birthday out with a bang... literally. A bolt of lightning struck a pine tree 20 feet from Dad's house knocking out TVs, receptacle to a paddle fan, Internet, Dish, etc. Dad and I live 4.5 miles apart on the same latitude so I knew it was a whopper over there. I went over to check things after checking radar to see if the storm passed. I check the tree out in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way back when I was a little shaver, we had lightning hit the house at the ranch dad was working for at the time. It turned the valley tin opposite direction, melted all the electrical wire in the attic with only insulation left, threw the telephone box out in the yard. Mom actually seen a ball of lightning float across the room. I guess it made on hell of a racket, but I did not hear a thing, as I was asleep. That lightning is a powerful thing.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

June 1st to July 19th I have had 4" of rain of which 1.7" came in about 20 minutes on June 2nd. July 20th to 9 pm July 31st. 7.5"!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tropical storm , will it kick our butt


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah just woke up to the tropical storm. *Hate it for anyone who doesn't need rain*, but sans a big flood, I welcome the rain for second cutting production and yield. 
We've been getting plenty of rain and my fields look dark green, thick and ready to yield nicely.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

You guys that to wet can send it to Wyoming; we could use a little moisture. What little rain we have gotten was barely enough to get the ground kinda wet let alone saturated. It is dry as popcorn fart here. We were just told to cut back on how much water we were using the other day, and the guys that have pivots have been told that they are to water every other day. The is not a lot of water coming down the river. I will be glad when we can shut off the water for the year, this irrigating is starting get old. I had noticed that the blackbirds were starting to gather here last week.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I hear you endrow I can't get rain here but 5 miles from here they can't get much field work done because of to much rain. One week I got 6/10 guys up the road got 6 inches


Farmerbrown ya get any out of this deal . We got just shy of 3 " and nice pace for a storm no flooding


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Got a little over 2", since Saturday afternoon HERE, 4-5 miles north at feed store, closer to 6". One storm yesterday morning, I got .50" and the store got over 2", causing lots of temporary flooding for the ducks.

Larry


----------

